# Sweet Dreams.



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Chapter 1*

Chapter One – Its not all bad.​
Anny lie awake in bed, the sun beaming in through the lightly shaded window diagonally across from her bed. She reached under her pillow and snatched up her phone. Sliding it open she touched the screen with her bright yellow nails. One message from Chad, her “guy friend” she started liking for the past 7 months. 

Chad: Hey


Anny: Wat up sexi


Chad: Nm u


Anny: layin in bed thinkin


Chad: bout wat


Anny: bout unicorns


Chad: SERIOUSLY!!?? UNICORNS awsum lol


Anny: Nah im thinkin bout ya


Chad: o thanks


Anny: ikr


Chad: wait y mi


Anny: cuz u so sexi babe


Chad: o u kno it


Anny: wow jus wow no comment


Chad: well then… you goin to da ranch??


Anny: ya I always do silli boii


Chad: can I com todai??


Anny: Y not rents are sleepin till idk wen


Chad: awsum, I bettr get rdy c ya soon


Anny: byee cyeaz​
Anny slid the phone close before rolling onto her feet, and brining herself to stand. Yawning, she stretched out, and walked to her mirror. She hit the button to her iPod stereo; “Just Lose It” by Eminem came on. She danced as she brushed out her brown hair, her purple highlights were fading. She looked to the corner, her dog Leila laid in a whelping box, with a miserable look on her face. 
Leila was due to have her pups anytime this weekend. She slept in Anny’s room, because, well, she’s Anny’s dog. Lei is a Fawn Doberman, used for obedience, born on Anny’s farm. Just born, not bred. Anny bought an already bred female from a friend who couldn’t afford vet bills. The female dog died in mid-birth, a registered show Dobe, which was never shown. She gave birth to 3 pups, one stillborn, a male and a female (Lei), the male was given to a family who does Therapy Dog on Sundays with Anny and Lei. 
Lei whined. Anny opened a side to the box. And said “Follow, good girl.”, and walked the dog out to the back door through the kitchen into the dining room. “Sit.” The dog sat, Anny open the door and said “Go empty.” And the fat dog wobbled outside to the small yard in the back. Along the back fence line were sets of dog runs with chain link inclosing multiple Dobes, the runs we filled with dogs had slept there at night. Each run came to a covered outdoor enclosure, which entered a heated/Air Conditioned kennel, where the dogs were fed and watered. Anny whistled and the dog hobbled back to the door, and slowly made her way to her whelping box. Anny changed her water and filled the food bowl, before straitening her hair and putting it into pigtails. She then saw her phone light up and opened it before it had a chance to buzz. It was Chad.

Chad: u outie dere?​


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Anny: No gotzta feed the doggies, com ova heree


Chad: k brt​
Anny quickly threw on a pair of blue skinny jeans, and a large red shirt, and tied it in the back, you could see her orange cami under it. Slipping on rain boots, she dashed outside to the kennels. She came in and the place was moderately clean. A few minutes after she came into the office section, Chad opened the door, and came in mildly sweaty. Anny proceeded to write that dog were checked fed/watered at 10:15 AM.
“No hello for me, eh?” Chad said laughing as he slung a 50 pound bag of adult dog chow over his shoulder. 
“Nope.” Anny blushed and cracked a smile.
She loved his spiked air, and under his white tee, you could see his wife beater and his muscles. She blinked and woke herself up from a fantasy. With his sunglasses perched on top of his head, he winked. Anny wanted to melt. He was so perfect. They came to the first kennel, with a red Dobe, Kylie. She’s a bite dog; Anny sent her outside and commanded her to wait on the grass until they finished her kennel. All the dogs here had great manners and if they didn’t, they’d learn them quick. Anny pulled the hose in picked the bowls up, then the dog bed, and moved them put of her way. She sprayed the kennel out, and wiped the floor, and filled the water bowl up and set the bed down. Chad filled the bowl to the top. Anny cued the dog to re-enter.
“Why you so sex- I mean sweaty??” Anny asked as she closed the gate. 
“Ran here, you only live 3/4 a mile from my house.” Chad replied.
They finished 4 more kennels, before coming to Anny’s senior Agility dog, which is now retired and just was used as a therapy dog. Her name is Rain, and she was about 11. Anny is 18, soon to be 19, so the dog had been around for a good while. Chad dropped the feed bag and stroked the old girls ears. She look so… old. Anny refilled her water, before Chad stood and filled he food bowl. No need to spray her kennel, she basically slept outside. The next kennel contained 3 pups, who were locked inside, house training. They were released out to the yard to play. No poop in the kennel so that was a plus. Spraying it out, and refilling the bowls, they put towels down; beds were never put with pups, due to “playfulness”. Anny went to the kennel on the opposite side of the room, which was the largest with a large yard. It was Sinister. Sinister is Anny’s pride and joy. His kennel has carpet a mattress, a couch, a bathtub, and a radio. His yard was the agility course. She said “Comm’ere boy!” and flung her arms outward. The sleek black Doberman flew to his owners arms; she caught him and hugged him tight before dropping him to the couch. He did everything at just the age of 4. He sired no pups, but will be the upcoming year. Anny actually picked him as a two week old. She bottle fed him, took him to school and all in her purse when he was little. When he got larger, he was bottle fed by large bottles in his kennel. Anny and this dog were so close. She threw a Frisbee and he jumped over a hurdle to get it. He turned on a dime and bounded threw a tunnel and jumped two jumps back to Anny. Rubbing his ribs, she kissed his nose. Chad filled the containers and asked “Can we go to the ranch now?” 
Anny nodded, and slipped a collar on Sinister, it had spikes and a name plate with “SiNiST3R” engraved into it. 
“Yeah, he’s goin’, too.”


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

“We’re riding.” Chad said looking stern. 
“I know, he’s a good boy, you should know that, silly!” Anny said, playfully shoving Chad’s shoulder. 
“Ha ha.” Chad said before walking to the driveway. 
Anny told Sinister “side” commanding him to stay by her side. She ran inside, real quick, grabbed her keys, and went to the garage. In the three-car garage a yellow Ford Diesel Truck sit, 6wheel drive, one of Anny’s many loves. Chad opening the tailgate patted it and said “Sinister, up!” the dog looked at Anny and Anny said “Ok”, the dog ran and leaped to the back. Closing the tailgate, Anny tossed him the keys as she made her way to the passenger side. The truck rumbled, and Chad put it into reverse, they backed out as the turned to retreat to the Ranch, Anny clicked the button to the garage. It closed as the view of her ranch house became harder to see in the distance. 
Chad began to talk about his future summer plans, and invited Anny to his house to swim; she quickly said she would be there anytime, as she tucked her swoopy bang behind her left ear. Chad’s silver eyes glistened as he rambled on about an upcoming rodeo. Anny stared into his eyes as before glancing to the back, watching Sin’s tongue roll out and flutter in the wind. 
Not to long before they arrived at the ranch. The pulled into the red dirt road with the sign hanging high above the driveway “Forever Gone Ranch” it read. As the truck slid into the “parking lot” the two hopped out of the truck, Chad locked it before shoving the keys into his pocket. Anny looked at his face, his blonde five o-clock shadow made him look rugged, but his eyes were so gentle. Almost forgetting Sin, she called “Here, boy!” and the dog jumped from the bed and raced to her side.
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​As they approached the barn, they heard the voices of Beth and Kim. Beth and Kim are sisters. Beth is the Western gal, while Kim does the Hunter lessons. 
“I know, Beth! But we have to do shows sometime!” Kim pleaded
“Kim, there’s rodeos we have to go to for Tayloe!” Beth replied
Tayloe is Beth’s 13 year old daughter. 
“Grr Beth! Maybe Tayloe wants to watch her Hunter friends show! Maybe once she doesn’t have to compete and she can hand out ribbons!” Kim shouted.
Beth defiantly asked a lot of that girl, in Anny’s opinion. Anny only barrel raced every-so-often. She did show every time the barn hosted a Hunter show and she’d enter in every class she could. She also enter her niece, Carly, who is 7, her older sister’s daughter. Chad walked over to the bickering siblings. He agreed one rodeo won’t kill them, and anyways it’s a month away, it’s not like the one next week. 
“Humph! I guess you’re right, kiddo, here to rope with your Stallie?” Beth asked 
“Yeah Gunner needs a good run anyways.” Chad replied. 
Gunner is a 7 year old stallion who can do about anything and everything. He’s pure roan AQH but Chad doesn’t want him studded out until he gets National Championships. Anny walked to the tack room with Sin, and pulled out her western pony saddle. She’d get her palomino gelding,


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Prince. He was a deep, rich colored AQP, with a beautiful blaze. She also owned a black with all 4 stockings and a blaze, Welsh Hunter stallion, named Champ. Both ponies are 13.2 hh. Anny and Chad’s stallions live together, and Prince lives in an extra large stall only turned out in pasture at night. She walked over to the geldings stall. She reached in to stroke his head. She put his tack outside his stall, and went into groom him.
After currying, brushing off, picking hooves, and brushing his mane and tail out (Prince gets so spoiled), she lay the saddle pad down, and heaving the saddle onto his back, she loosely cinches the girth, before putting on his gallop boots. She tightens the girth before slipping the halter off and the bit into his mouth. He takes a second to chew on the bit as Anny tightens the thought latch and then goes to the chinstrap. She walks prince out and rubs his neck as Chad comes out with the tacked up Gunner. 
Together, Anny and Chad walk to a cattle field. Tightening the girth one last time, Anny hops on Prince. Prince listens so well but if you ask him to go he would feel free to. Walking him beside Gunner and Chad, they trot circles to get warmed up, and did Dressage move a counter canter. Chad follows beside her. Anny whoas’ Prince, before turning to the open pasture, and looks to Chad, and says; 
“Ready to get your butt whipped by a girl?” then smirking
“Nope, your gunna eat our dust.” He widely grinned.
Anny whispered to Prince “_On three go, baby.” _
“One” Anny said slowly
“Two” Chad said fiercely 
“THREE!” In unison Anny gave a sharp kick to Prince and with a medley of “Yahs!” They were off galloping. 
Chad kicked Gunners side so violently, the stallion bucked three times to say “That’s not cool, dude.” Anny clucked and kissed to her gelding. Going up the hilly pasture towards the herd of cattle, the two streaked through the wind. Chad grabbed his hat off his head, and held in his hand with the reigns as he ripped off his shirt and threw his hat back on. Twisting the shirt in the air while his horse moved to quickly under him was amazing, but Anny knew she had to put off the sexy cowboy to win. If she wins he buys lunch, he wins, and she buys lunch. Prince moved so fast somehow, he got faster and reached the herd first. Sliding to a stop before the hit the herd, Anny had him rear up in all his glory. Chad just cantered Gunner around the herd to cool the stallion off.
“I let you win.” He sad looking like he didn’t care.
“Suuurreee you did, Hun. Lets canter back, I’m hungry.”
And they loped through the browned pasture. Slowing to a jog, they reached the gate and walked the horse before leaving to untack. As they entered, Tayloe was tacking a bay mare up getting ready to run barrels. As Anny finished re-grooming Prince, Tayloe warmed up Sasha, a little grade mare. After giving Prince fresh water and a carrot, she walked out to watch Tayloe. Chad came and sat beside her. Tayloe BURNED IT UP on that mare. The mare was only 12.2 hh. Guessing she was new, Anny congrated to Tayloe.
“Thanks, she’s a rescue and was rebroke. I might use her but Zephy is my love for barrels, you know that.” Tayloe replied.
“Yeah, you two look great, though.” Chad commented, as he high-fived her. “Well I owe her lunch, so we’ll see ya tomorrow?”


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

“Sure, Bye!” Tayloe said jumping back on the mare.
Chad Anny and Sinister went to Taco Bell. Anny gets the dog in by the therapy dog vest, works every time. They finish their meal before heading back to Anny’s home. She opened the garage, and Chad pulled in. Wade’s motorcycle was gone. _Oh Crap ‘He’ knows I left. _Anny thought. She went to the kennels, and put Sin away, Chad followed. Going to the first cage, she takes Kylie out and commands her to sit. Slipping a chain collar around her neck, she pointed Chad to a bite suit.
“Put it on, please.” She says smiling.
Chad got in the suit and hobbles outside to one of the yards, Anny retreated with the pumped Dobe to the opposite side. Anny has to hold her back before commanding the girl to go. The ***** thundered, and then leaped before latching onto his arm. After 30 seconds of struggle, Anny commanded the dog off. As Anny leashed Kye, before a blonde hair woman screamed from the back porch;
“ANNY NICHOLE HOLMAN! WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?!?! You had me worried sick! Why is there a boy here?! What hell is your problem?! Get your *** in the house and do the **** dishes…. NOW!”
It was Anny’s mother. Oh joy, walk inside get screamed at by a PMSing blonde, just her luck. Anny turned to Chad, whispered run, fast. Chad bolted, while Anny put the dog away. She sulked to her house, where her mom awaited to scream at her.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Chapter 2*

Chapter 2 – Living With My Family​Sliding the door shut quietly, Anny came in and begun to do the dishes. Anny felt someone glaring over her. She slowly turned her head, and out the corner of her eye, her mother stood over her. Anny looked away, and returned to her chore. After filling and starting the dishwasher, Anny attempted to leave the room. Anny’s mom blocked the way. 
“Mom move.”
“NO. You go do something else!” her mother hissed
“What’s your problem, mom?! Are you feeling ok?” Anny wasn’t being sarcastic, she was scared.
“What do you care?! You left without notice! For all I know you could of being doing it with that boy!!” Lacey barked back
“Mom! How could you think that? Chad’s a friend! I mean don’t get me wrong, yeah super yummy but not yet!”
“Bull, we’re getting you a pelvic exam.”
“No! I have to consent, and I heard they’re painful! Why would I have to, I’ve yet to let someone touch me.”
“Whatever. Just go take care of the dogs. Or go pick up dog crap. Get out of the house.” Lacey’s voice so snippy and disrespectful.
Anny went to her room to check Lei, who was chewing on her paws. She then went outside to scoop poop, and she finished without a word. She then went to the puppies Kennels. They were only 9 weeks old, and were all different colors, and two male, one female. The female was black, and the male she was also keeping, a blue. She was selling the red rust for $500 due to “future joint problems” and wouldn’t be a good agility dog. She decided to name him Bobby, and the blue Hank the Tank, and the female Olivia. After doing her rounds (checking food/water) she came back inside, it had gotten dark. 
She walked inside, the stove clock read “9:56 PM”. Slinking to her room, Anny grabbed a towel and ran to the bathroom. Taking a 5 minute shower, she quickly got out. As she dried off, she heard her mother bounce up the steps, and slam her bedroom door. Anny sat next to the whelping box, Lei looked up at her. Sighing, Anny leaned against the wall, and started to nod off to sleep. About twenty minutes after she sat down, she was woken by her phone continuously buzzed. Reaching into her back pocket, she saw Chad was calling. 
“Hello? Oh! Hey Chad, not much. She’s actin’ weird. Yeah, she thought we went off to have sex….. I know right! Phyco B, mhhmm mhhmm. Yeah well I’m gunna head off to sleepy-bye. Night!” Anny said before hanging up. She glanced at the time before she collapsed into bed. The time had read “10:49 PM”. With the phone in her hand, she drifted to sleep. 
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​A motor loudly pulled into the garage. A loud clatter awoke Anny. She looked over to her stereo, “2:24 AM”._ Oh crap he’s here and prolly drunk as hell_. The garage door slammed shut, and someone loudly came up the stairs. Lacey’s voice filled the upstairs.
“Oh, baby! I missed you!! Guess what that child did? She went out with a boy! Can you believe it?!”
“Oh I’m… I’m gunna go talk to that wench.” Wades voice sounded shaky and unsure of what to say.
Slamming his fist to Anny’s door, it made her jump. He was screaming to her open her door. She got up and made sure it was locked, and put her desk chair under the knob, before scurrying to


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

the corner. She sat by Lei, who’s ears were pinned, and teeth were showing. Anny still had her phone, she began to text her older brother, Chase. Wade began to come impatient, yelling louder.
Anny: Chase im scared​Chase: why baby doll​Anny: wades drunk and ****ed​Chase: oy wats happenin​Anny: I think he might hurt me​Chase: should I come and get u??​Anny: please im so scared​Chase: k u do kno u now owe me cuz dis freakin early​Anny: ik hurry plz​Chase: im n my truck geez​Anny hugged Lei, and Wade broke her door. She grabbed the dog tight. Wade stumbled over, and grabbed Anny’s arm. 
“WHY DID YOU DISRESPECT YOUR MOTHER??”
“Lemme go!”
“TELL ME WHY”
“Wade, get off!”
Wade raised his hand, Anny flinched. She felt a smack across her face, and then heard a growl and a scream. Lei had bitten Wade’s arm. Anny, forgetting the dog was there, she began to call off the dog, who didn’t comply. Then Lacey ran in hitting the dog. Wade swinging her around, as Anny tried to push her mom off, that’s when the front door slammed and Chase ran into the madness. Chase got the dog off Wade, and took Anny under his arms. Pulling both ladies out to the front porch, and slamming the front door he got them into his black 4x4, and sped off into the dark, early morning. 
“Ann… your lip it’s bleeding.” Chase said looking at her before returning his eyes to the road.
“Oh crap, Wade hit me. That’s why she bit him.”
“He did what?!!?”
“He….. He hit me.” Anny stuttered
“I hate him Anny, thanks for telling me to get you out of there.” Chase said. His eyes began to water, “Baby doll, I can’t stand you being with him, it’s not healthy. Please move out like in with me and Skipper.“ He said as a tear rolled down his cheek.
Anny saw how he felt, she felt the same way. Then she thought of her dogs, her stuff, and what would happen to her mom. She didn’t want the same thing happening to her as it did to herself. Anny rested her head against Lei, who lay in the middle, she totally forgot the dog was preggo. Anny also had begun to cry. _Life’s so hard_. 
“Anny, you can bring whatever and whoever you want.” Chase said, his tears drying.
“Ok, I’ll think about it, k?”
Chase nodded. Anny leaned back in her seat, and thought about living with Skipper and Chase. Skipper is Anny’s sister. She’s the oldest, and is married with a daughter, Carly. Anny wants so bad to live with them, and help raise Carly. But what will happen to the dogs? They can’t all 10


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

come not even including Lei and her pups. Mom doesn’t even want them anyways. They could stay at Forever Gone, Anny already works weekends there, she could be full-time, and have the dogs stay there. Moving out started sounding better and better, she just needed to get everything out of her other house. Not long after the waterworks, they arrived at Chase’s house. Chase carried Anny, who had fallen asleep, in and laid her on the couch. Tom, Skipper’s husband strutted out, acting like he knew what was going on. Seeing Anny’s busted lip, he said “Aww she did something dumb, didn’t she?”, with this Chad became infuriated, and tried to keep his voice down. After reciting the story, Tom felt bad.
“Chase, can you pick her up, she can sleep in bed with Skipper, I’m good on the couch.” He said, looking down.
Anny woke up and said “Nah, I can walk.” She got up and got Lei to follow her into Skipper’s room. 
“Tom?”
“No Skip, it’s me, Anny.” 
“Anny! Baby girl, wait how’re you here, at 2:30 AM?!”
“Wade hit me, Chase came and got me.”
Skipper hugged her younger sister, and pushes the hair out of her eyes. She told Anny no matter what, she is always welcomed here and never will be turned away. Smiling Anny lays down, and faced the wall. The last words said that night were “Love you Skip.” before she was knocked out.
Awaking the next morning, Anny stares at the ceiling, trying to remember what had happened the previous night. Pulling the bed sheet up to her chin, shivering. Within minutes she rolled to her side, and then yanked her phone out of her back pocket. No new messages. Sliding the phone back into its hiding place, Anny get s up and dragged herself to the kitchen. She sat down at the table, Tom looked at her an grinned.
“Eh, Princess Annabella! What shall it be this glorious morning?!” Tom sang
“Shut up, I ain’t no princess gimme coffee and sausage… please.” Anny snapped back, she was in no good mood. 
“Yes ma’am.” Tom replied hurriedly rushing to meet her wishes.
A brief ‘thank you’ was said before she chugged down the coffee and vacuumed up her sausage. She went to the bathroom, washed her face and brushed her hair; pulling it up into a ponytail, before wondering off to find Chase.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Fonts..*

_Stupid fonts! Grr they changed on their own. Well I want total input. I'm on chapter 3, and I'm stumped for the moment. I know what I want to happen, I just need to get it down on paper!  I'll have more for y'all soon!!_

_~Anny_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Chapter 3*

Chapter Three – Leaving
She opened the screen door of the small, three bedroom house and shivered, the crisp morning air made Anny’s hair begin to frizz. Looking around, she noticed many work trucks, bulldozers, and a cane. She spotted Chase talking to a construction worker.
“Chase!” Anny called to her black-haired brother. “What’s going on here?” She questioned.
Chase looked up at his younger sister. “Hey girly, oh, I forgot to mention… we bought 200 acres!!”
Anny’s draw dropped. Stunned, and amazed, she ran to her brother and jumped in his arms, hugging him. She was so excited for him! Knowing his dream was to raise cattle, and own cattle horses, this meant it finally was coming true!!
The two chatted briefly before Anny asked him to drive her home, so she could get her stuff and move in. She decided since they would have enough room, they all could live together. Eventually, Anny figured she would build somewhere on the back of that land, and have her own operations alongside Chase’s. Ecstatically hugging and talking, she then rushed inside to tell Skipper. 
Skipper was unaware of the new and jumped up, grabbing Anny up in her arms, hugging her with tears of joy streaming down her face. Tom and Carly overheard the news, and it turned into a major hug-fest. The whole family was jittery with the news, and decided to get Anny’s stuff, and move everything today, and celebrate by having a huge go-out dinner. 

While Carly, Tom, and Skipper were loading up into the truck, Anny looked for Lei.
“Lei?! Lei! Here girl!!”
No response and Anny began to panic. Chase heard Anny’s stress, and began frantically searching. He found the dog under the small white house. Lei had given birth to a single pup. He was a white, little guy. Anny was amazed, and confused. She was.. Disappointed in herself. The result of a white pup is massive inbreeding. How could she of done this? She got a water bowl for Lei before getting in the truck and leaving for her former “Home”.

The 4x4 pulled up onto the driveway. The garage was closed, the blinds were shut, and the outside air was still. Anny keyed in the code to the garage door, and as it open, she fell to her knee, tears scolding her eyes. Her truck had the windows smashed out, and one of the tires popped. The paint was scratched off, and spray painted on the side in red was ‘SKANK *****’. She knew Wade had done this. The door to the house opened, the brunette jumped, her mother stood in the doorway, eyes puffy and red.
“Baby, I’m so sorry. He, he shouldn’t of..” Lacey’s voice cracked while tears slid down her pale cheeks.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

“Mom..” Anny said, rushing to her mother’s arms. 
The two had a long silence as they held one another in each other’s arms. Tom coughed, and the two snapped the necks to his direction. He suggested they get her stuff. Lacey cried again, hearing her baby was leaving. Skipper came to her mother’s side and hugged her, Carly too. Chase kissed his mom’s head before everyone went inside and began to load up Chase’s truck. 

Anny went to the kennels, and shrieked as she saw the empty and open cages. Only a few dogs remained. The two pups, Kaylie, Sin, and Rain, she now only had 6/11 of her original dogs. 5 were taken, to God knows where. Hatred filled Anny’s insides. HER dogs were gone. HER truck was ruined. HER life was miserable, all because of Wade. She had taken too much crap from him for too many years. She vowed, right then and there, she would hurt him the way he hurt her. 
The 18 year old whipped out her phone a violently sent Chad a text.
Anny: Can you change a flat tire?​ Chad: Yeah, duhhh. I can do almost anything to fix a truck!​ Anny: Lemme send you a pic..hold on​ Anny sent a picture of her demolished truck. She patiently waited for a reply.​ Chad: Holy sh!t, girl, what happened?!​ Anny: Wade threw a famous temper-tantrum. Last time he went off like this, my parrot died. And my ferret.​ Chad: What else did he do?​ Anny: He got rid of 5..yes 5 of my Dobermans. The champion show ring dogs. *cries*​ Chad: Lemme get my truck over there. I’ll fix yours.​ Anny: Thank hun​ Chad: So are you leaving?​ Anny: I’m movin’ in with Chase Skipper Carly and Tom. Tonight.​ Chad: That’s good, I’ll help you get out.​ Anny: I freaking <3 you​ Chad: I love you, babe.​


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Anny melted where she stood, so many emotions in just a few minutes. Things were so.. Bipolar. She ran inside to help move out. 
Upstairs everyone was moving the mattress out, and taking the dresser drawers out. Anny got a box and filled it with clothes. After all the clothes were packed, she moved onto her makeup, hair stuff, skin treatments, lotions, and shampoo’s. Everything was packed tight. Tom moved the TV out while Chase carried boxes out with Skipper and Carly. Lacey leaned against a wall in the hallway, still crying.
“Mom, it’s ok. It’ll be ok, I promise. Stop crying, please.”
“Anny, baby, you’re leaving, and that monster is going to be alone with me.”
“Kick his ungrateful *** out!”
“He’ll come back..” Lacey said her voice cracked.
“Momma, be strong. Chase, Skipper, Tom & I will always let you in, promise. “
“I love you, Anny.”
“I love you too, mom.”
The two hugged once again, before a chorus of barking filled the silent summer air. Looking out to the drive-way, Chad slammed the door of his silver Nissan Titan. He waved to the family before walking inside. He shook Chase’s hand, then Tom’s. He introduced himself, before asking Anny to come out to the truck with him. The two walked quickly, and closely out to the smashed yellow truck.
“Ehh, this is horrible. Grab a camera and take some pictures.” He said, looking disgusted.
Anny ran inside, and came back out with a Cannon brand camera. She took pictures of all the damage before Chad got to work. He got a jack out of his truck, and quickly replaced the tire. The two then vacuumed out the glass from the interior. After most the damage was cleared, and the only thing that needed to be fixed was the windows, Anny checked to see if the engine would run. It did, perfectly, like it was untouched. She sighed, and went to the kennels, Chad behind her. She let all the dogs out and headed back to her truck, the pack followed, and piled into her vehicle. 
“So, do you need anything else, ba-Annerz?” Chad said dazedly
“Hehe, you could help me build a temporary kennel tomorrow.” She said grinning. 
“Oh, sure!” he remarked trying to hide his excitement.
Anny then told him the news about Chase’s awesome accomplishment. He hugged her and ran off to high-five Chase. Soon, everyone was outside, and Skipper invited Chad to dinner, and Lacey. They


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

both agreed to be there, and Lacey climbed into the truck with Anny. Everyone departed to the other house. 
Upon arriving, Anny pulled Lei and her pup out to boast to her family. Chad immediately fell in love with the pup. He held the tiny, squirmy, white ball of skin in the palm of his hand. Stroking the little guy he asked Anny;
“Ann, can.. Can I buy this little guy?” 
Stunned, Anny opened her mouth to say something, but no words came out. After a few moments of stupid noises, she replied;
“Yes! Of course! I will give you a price when he gets older.”
Chad smiled, and hugged her before giving Lei her newborn back. Lei crawled under the house again, sheltering her baby from all the commotion. 
Tom carried the mattress into Carly’s room, where Anny would be staying. They unpacked a little before getting ready for dinner. Chad went home, and would meet everyone at the steakhouse. Anny chained the dogs up outside, before she retouched her makeup, and fixed her hair. Skipper was dressing Carly in a cute purple plaid dress. Tom was unable to join his family. He got a call that he would need to make a delivery. (He works for a trucking company). Kissing his wife goodbye, before heading out, he yelled goodbye to the family and left. He would be gone for about a week.
Chase got everyone into the car, all buckled in, they left for the steak house. At dinner, Anny gazed at Chad who wore a baby blue dress shirt, with dark blue and white strips. She know how hot h was. He winked to her, and Anny blushed, and looked away. 
Dinner ended, and Anny said
“Hey guys, Chad and I are going to go chill, see ya.” And the two hopped in his truck, and sped away.

In the truck, the two sang along with the radio, talked about fun memories together, and just laughed at each other. Chad slid his hand over the center console, and grasped Anny’s lightly. Butterflies burst in Anny’s stomach. She felt special. He pulled over on a dirt road, leaned over, and kissed her sweetly. She loved the feel of his soft, slightly wet lips against hers. 
“Anny, I like you. I like you a lot. A lot a lot. I know how much you’re going through, and life seems pretty hectic for you, but I want you to know, baby, I’m here for you, and I want to be here for you. This may seem like too much… but... Will you be my girlfriend? “ His blue eyes gleamed, filled with hope.
“Oh, Chad… Yes.” Anny replied shyly before leaning over to kiss him again.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Chapter 4*

Chapter 4 – Three months later. 

From that point on, Anny’s life rushed by quickly. A quick-pen was set up for her dogs, 120+ acres were cleared and grass seed was planted, Tom had been in and out of the house (as usual), Wade was semi-out of the picture, Lacey had taken in Skipper and Carly so Chase and Anny could settle together, and have space. They were still in the process of moving Carly and Skipper out, and Anny in. Chad had gotten a job at the auto-shop, and he fixed Anny’s truck. Lei’s white puppy had been named “Lil Man”, and Chad bought him for $250. He left everything natural on the pup, and had trained him to sit, lay and ‘high-five’. Hank and Olivia had started their obedience training, Prince won $700 at a rodeo, and Gunner won 1t place 3 times in reining. Champ had been shown by Tayloe, and won Reserve Champion. And finally, Anny is taking Wade to court for assault, battery, theft, and destruction of property.
So basically, life was good. Chad and Anny were taking things slow, and they were together daily. Anny had also decided to go to community college and major in Arts. She aspired to be a tattooist. 

 “Hey Chase!”
“Yeah girly?”
“I’m going to the barn, wanna go?”
“Duhh! Can I ride Gunner again?”
“Only if you don’t tell Chad.” She said with an evil grin.
The two left for the barn, and rode the trails for hours. Racing, and laughing, the two had a bond. Not only a brotherly-sisterly one, but they were true best friends. They loped back to the barn, where Anny put her gelding back, and grabbed her stud as Chase put Gunner away. 
Anny tacked up, and went to the ring. She mounted, and wet out on the rail. She straightened her back, looked forward, and pointed her toes out. After walking about twice around the ring, she cut through the diagonal line, at a trot, and did a clover pattern in the corners. She led him with her leg, switching every which way, to make the young stud listen. 
She then turned him to the back of the ring, and whoa’d him to a walk. Not too soon after, she asked for a transition to a canter. He did almost on cue, just a few seconds off. He automatically switched to the correct lead, and after two times around in each direction, she lead him up to the outside line of jumps, and made up a course as they went along. After doing a few jumps, she had him walk on the rail, and then threw the reins, and asked for a mad gallop.
The stallion took off, and she scooped up the reins, and leaned forward and urged him faster, and faster, before she shook the reins lightly and he slowed to a very slow canter, then to a trot, and then a halt.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Anny rubbed his neck, and dismounted. She untacked and rinsed the sweaty boy off before turning him out. 

Chase had watched her the whole time. 
“Ann, you should seriously train horses…” he said encouragingly. 
“I would, but, I need my own stable.” 
“Baby doll, I have 200 acres, I can spare 70! Plus, we’ll probably buy the cattle operation next door after mom divorces that *******. She should get his money, and we can buy more land, start ranching, and life will get good again. Mom and I can work on the farm, you can train horses, Skipper can be a nurse again, and Tom has a job… And then we won’t have to worry. Your almost 19, you will be November 11th, that’s in 3 weeks. You can decide what you want. Then you won’t have to be at school long, and you can do something you love AND what your good at. Just like me.” He said with a crooked smile.
Anny stood there for a moment, trying to take it all in.
“Next year, maybe, next spring we’ll see.” She answered abruptly. 
The two got in the big yellow truck, and headed home.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Update and character map.*

 _Hey everyone who's been reading. This is coming along nicely, I may be drawing the cover to it soon!  So far (11:48 Eastern Time, 11/28/09) it is 17 pages, and 7,425 words! :shock: That's a lot, LOL. I also made a new animal character map for you.

*Cindy - Registered ABGA adult traditional doe, 2006
Sasha - Twin to Dolly, ABGA 
Dolly - Traditional 2008 doe ABGA, shoulder sot
Twinkle - Red/White ABGA doe. 2007. Has more red than white
Star - Red/White 2008 doe, sister to Twinkle, has a little red, mostly white. 

ABGA = American Boer Goat Association. *_

_Thanks guys, keep on reading!  
~Anny
_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Chapter 5*

Chapter 5 – Goats?
As the truck pulled into the drive-way of the ‘lil white house with the red shutters, Anny put the parking brake on, and pulled the keys out, she walked up to the door, unlocked it, and came inside, Chase not too far behind her. She went to the computer, and logged on as herself, and looked up 4-H, she wanted to get Carly involved. She looked for a fairly easy animal to handle, _Cattle? Noooo, Hogs? Heck no! Sheep, maybe… Goats?... Goats?... Hmm Goats…_
She researched goat breeds and found the ‘Boer Goat’, originating from South Africa. This was a primary meat breed to the U.S. and most common. Anny became suddenly interested, not only for Carly, but for herself. She searched and read many pages and decided that she would look for a few for sale. Quickly glancing at the clock, it read “8:26 PM” – almost about a half an hour past dog feeding time. _Oh crap! _She thought to herself. 
She ran outside, and unhitched all the kennel doors. The dogs playful jumped up to the owner, trying to lick her face. Anny herded the dogs into the kitchen and fed their routine. She felt kind of bad for the dogs, the 6 all slept outside, spent the majority outside, and they still worked so hard for her. That night they would start staying inside. 
Returning back to her search, Anny looked for goats in her area. She found a place that had many for sale, and some nice-looking goats for sale, under $300. She found three traditional does, two paints, and a solid red with black socks. Altogether, that would be over about $2100. That’s two covers from Champ. She really wanted these does’, and emailed the people;
*“Hello, I am interested in 6 goats that you have for sale, Cindy, Sasha, Dolly, Twinkle, Star, and I Bite. I was wondering if you had any newborn wethers, and I have about $1500, currently. Could I get them as a package deal? Thanks, Anny”*
As the email sent, her phone buzzed. From Chad;
Chad: Hey baby​ Anny: Yo​ Chad: What are you doing, sexy girl?​ Anny: I let the dogs in, I gotta shower, and then I’m gunna make a late dinner for me and Chase, then go to bed.​ Chad: Cools. Im just thinking about you​ Anny: Thanks sweetie​ Chad: Aight, wellll, my family is going to Oregon for a week, I guess Ill see you in a week..​ Anny: Ok babe. Love you.​


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Chad: I love you too.​ Anny: Bye​ Chad: Bye​ Anny tossed the phone onto the couch, she took a shower, got dressed, and by the time she came back out, it was 9:05 PM. Chase was outside, giving the next week’s plans to the workers. Anny called him in for dinner, as she let the tuna helper sit. She whipped it up in less than 10 minutes. Chase aid goodnight to his workers, and came inside. The two ate, and Anny shared of her goat idea.
“Hmm, girl, I think we’ve found your calling. We’ll try ‘em out… Along with my cattle of course.” He said with food crowded in his mouth.
“Thanks Chase, I think they’ll be fairly easy and its good money once you actually get into it. I saw one buck, 3k, sold. I was amazed. Others have stud fees for $200!! And that’s straw of seaman!!” She said.
“Well doesn’t Champs fee run a rough $1000 for Welsh mares?” Chase asked
“Yes, but he’s imported, and has National Wins under his belt.” She added
“And he cost more to take care of, $500 a month plus vet and farrier. Ridiculous.”
“Well, goats cost less and it’ll be fun! On the side I can train horses to pay for everything. Please please plllleeeeaaasssseee.” 
Chase agreed to try them, but she would have to work hard, he told her. 
Chase looked stern and said “You will put up the fence, help build the barn, and you will buy all the feed/supplies you need, understood?”
“Yes sir.” Anny said excitedly
They finished their dinner, Chase took a shower, and Anny went to her room, the 6 dogs behind her. She laid extra blankets on the ground for the dogs to lay on. _I totally forget I had these guys, I hope I have enough time for everything._ Were her last thoughts before she drifted off to sleep, Rain under her feet, and Sinister curled against her stomach. 

The next week was planting grass, training the dogs, and missing Chad. Anny felt so alone without him around, but Friday he returned, she met him at the barn. 
He stood next to a 13.1 bay mare, with a star and a snip on her muzzle. She has two back socks, ad a beautiful mare. Her forelock was parted over her right eye, and she had a bow on her rump, and a brand new leather halter.
“Happy Anniversary slash Early Birthday!!” He sang


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Nobody has anything to say?_


----------

